# JavaFX Datenbankverbindung über JPA und MySQL Error



## dat_vin (26. Jan 2015)

Heyho,

folgendes Problem:

Ich habe mir einen MySQL Server mit XAMPP aufgesetzt, dann erstelle ich mir ein neues Netbeansprojekt mit: "JavaFx Application", welches mit JPA auf die Datenbank zugreifen soll. 

Danach habe ich mir die MySQL JDBC Treiber in die Libaries hinzugefügt und wenn ich mir nun mit "New" -> "Entity Classes from Database..." die Persistence.xml und die entsprechenden Javaklassen erzeugen lasse, kommt beim Start des Programms folgende Fehlermeldung:



> warning: Supported source version 'RELEASE_6' from annotation processor 'org.eclipse.persistence.internal.jpa.modelgen.CanonicalModelProcessor' less than -source '1.8'
> Note: Creating non-static metadata factory ...
> error: com.sun.tools.javac.code.Symbol$CompletionFailure: class file for sun.util.logging.PlatformLogger not found
> 
> ...



Unter Swing funktioniert es allerdings perfekt, beim erstellen Verbindung ist alles auf Standard geblieben. Die Datenbankverbindung wurde von Netbeans auch getested(ansonsten hätte ich nicht die Daten erzeugen können).

Einzige Änderung die ich vorgenommen habe sind diese:
 - Fully Qualified Database Table Names
 -  Attributes for Regenerating Tables

Doch daran wird es nicht liegen, bin mit meinem Latein am Ende  Weiß einer wie ich die Fehlermeldung beheben kann und endlich mal eine Tableview erstellen kann?

Jedes anderes FX Projekt was ich mir erstelle funktioniert einwandfrei....

Mfg 
Nils


----------

